# Fish and LED lights



## Petzvo (Feb 20, 2017)

So I'm a newbie when it comes to fish. I haven't gotten the fish yet since I wanted to set everything up first, but the starter kit I've bought and put together has LED lights in it's "Air stone", which is constantly emitting bubbles. It slowly changes color about every 5 seconds in a variety of blues, greens, as well as a purple and red. While the changing lights are beautiful, will it stress out my fish?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Should be fine so long as they're not on 24/7 and your fish get a chance to rest!


----------



## Petzvo (Feb 20, 2017)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## LillyPop21 (May 24, 2017)

It sounds nice  maybe you should turn it off when you go to bed and on when you get up so that they can sleep too?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

If you haven't already done so, please read up on fishless cycling before you purchase your fish.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Petzvo said:


> So I'm a newbie when it comes to fish. I haven't gotten the fish yet since I wanted to set everything up first, but the starter kit I've bought and put together has LED lights in it's "Air stone", which is constantly emitting bubbles. It slowly changes color about every 5 seconds in a variety of blues, greens, as well as a purple and red. While the changing lights are beautiful, will it stress out my fish?


I doubt it very much, but it certainly will detract from the beauty of the fish themselves, which, surely, is the whole point of an aquarium


----------



## kiya (May 22, 2017)

No ...certainly it will not stress out your fish untill and unlesd there wil be enough space left for her to swim


Petzvo said:


> So I'm a newbie when it comes to fish. I haven't gotten the fish yet since I wanted to set everything up first, but the starter kit I've bought and put together has LED lights in it's "Air stone", which is constantly emitting bubbles. It slowly changes color about every 5 seconds in a variety of blues, greens, as well as a purple and red. While the changing lights are beautiful, will it stress out my fish?


----------

